# anyway, maybe, it depends, sure, usually etc.



## ~ceLine~

Hello!

I'm curious about the translations of following words/idioms ..
Can you help me please?

(They are short so I wrote them on 1 thread)

If you have more idioms to write, please feel free to write! 
I'd be glad to learn more.

Thank you very much!!


*anyway
*hanging out 
*sure (to say "I'm sure")
*maybe
*therefore
*thanks to ..
*firstly
*it depends
*usually
*no way
*take it easy
*smile!
*let me (finish/talk/read ... etc)


----------



## Vagabond

Oh boy. Soooo many ways to say most of them. Let's see.

**anyway = *Τέλος πάντων (t*e*los p*a*nton), εν πάση περιπτώσει (en p*a*si peript*o*si - that's basically ancient, still used as an expression though), όπως και νά 'χει (*o*pos ke n*a*hei)
**hanging out (with) =* κάνω παρέα με (k*a*no par*e*a me), συχνάζω με (sihn*a*zo me)
**sure (to say "I'm sure") =* σίγουρος -η -ο (s*i*gouros -i -o), βέβαιος -η -ο (v*e*veos -i -o)
**maybe = *ίσως (*i*sos), μπορεί (mpor*i*)
**therefore = *άρα (*a*ra), συνεπώς (sinep*o*s), γιαυτό/ γι'αυτό (giaft*o*)
**thanks to .. =* χάρη σε... (h*a*ri se)
**firstly = *πρώτον (pr*o*ton), πρώτα πρώτα (pr*o*ta pr*o*ta), κατ'αρχήν (kat'arh*i*n)
**it depends = *εξαρτάται (eksart*a*te)
**usually = *συνήθως (sin*i*thos)
**no way =* αποκλείεται (apokl*i*ete), με τίποτα (me t*i*pota)
**take it easy =* με το μαλακό (me to malako) - okay this I suppose depends on the case, but seriously, it's the only thing that comes to mind as a translation right now.
**smile! =* χαμογέλα! (hamog*e*la), χαμογέλασε! (hamog*e*lase)
**let me (finish/talk/read ... etc) =* άσε/άφησέ με να (τελειώσω/μιλήσω/διαβάσω... κλπ) (*a*se/*a*fis*e* me na (teli*o*so/mil*i*so/diav*a*so))

The thing is, you might use different ones on a case by case basis, so I'm pretty sure there are some I didn't think of off the top of my head, but someone else might.


----------



## balgior

Hello!

Adding some:

**maybe = *μάλλον (m*a*llon)
**therefore = *επομένως (epom*e*nos)
**firstly =* αρχικά (arhik*a)
***take it easy = *χαλάρωσε (hal*a*rose), ηρέμησε (ir*e*mise) (*=be cool*, actually)


----------



## ~ceLine~

Thank you very much!
It was so helpfuulll!


----------



## Tetina

> **thanks to .. = χάρη σε... (hari se)*


 
With the article it becomes "hari sto(n) / sti(n)"



> **firstly = πρώτον (proton), πρώτα πρώτα (prota prota), κατ'αρχήν (kat'arhin)*


 
If I may dear Vagabond, this is a common mistake that not many Greeks realise.

firstly= kat' arh*as* = *κατ' αρχάς*
in principle = kat' arx*in* = *κατ' αρχήν*


----------



## CrepiIlLupo

A couple more that I thought of:

*Anyway:  *Λοιπόν (Lee-pon)
*Maybe:  *μήπως (Μee-pos)

I am of course non-native, so if these are incorrect translations will somebody please correct me?


----------



## ~ceLine~

I use "loipon" usually to say "well" but I'm just a learner too =P

Thank youuuu!!!
I'll write all!


----------



## Tetina

CrepiIlLupo said:


> A couple more that I thought of:
> 
> *Anyway: *Λοιπόν (Lee-pon)
> *Maybe: *μήπως (Μee-pos)
> 
> I am of course non-native, so if these are incorrect translations will somebody please correct me?


 
"Maybe" is correct but for "loipon" suits better "therefore,well".


----------



## ~ceLine~

Thank you very much!!


----------



## anthodocheio

Vagabond said:


> **sure (to say "I'm sure") =* σίγουρος -η -ο (s*i*gouros -i -o), βέβαιος -η -ο (v*e*veos -i -o)
> **therefore = *άρα (*a*ra), συνεπώς (sinep*o*s), γιαυτό/ γι'αυτό (giaft*o*)


For "therefore" I would add "οπότε",
and,
If you just say "sure" this should be "σίγουρα", the adverb. When you say "I'm sure" it is "Είμαι σίγουρος/σίγουρη", the adjective.



Tetina said:


> If I may dear Vagabond, this is a common mistake that not many Greeks realise.
> 
> firstly= kat' arh*as* = *κατ' αρχάς*
> in principle = kat' arx*in* = *κατ' αρχήν*


Μα Τετίνα, αν πραγματικά πολύ λίγοι το καταλαβαίνουν και στην πράξη όλοι έτσι μιλάμε;


----------



## Tetina

> Μα Τετίνα, αν πραγματικά πολύ λίγοι το καταλαβαίνουν και στην πράξη όλοι έτσι μιλάμε;


 
Σίγουρα _πολλοί_ κάνουμε λάθη καθώς μιλάμε. Αν όμως μάθουμε το σωστό, γιατί να μην το υιοθετήσουμε? Άλλωστε, αυτός δεν είναι ο σκοπός του Φόρουμ?

Η διόρθωση δεν έγινε από μέρους μου με σκοπό να φανώ "έξυπνη". Κι εγώ εξάλλου το έκανα λάθος μέχρι που κάποιος με διόρθωσε...


----------



## ireney

*Thread closed. Please review the forum rules (one of them is about multiple questions)*


----------

